# Lots of Hail in Texas past Cupla Days . . .



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

And guess what? Hail Hail the gangs all here! Haven't seen this in ages. Makes me get all teary-eyed and stuff . . . . 



 

Where the Hail is that damned Canadian! @Kenbo you party-pooper!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 12, 2016)

We got some small hail here Sunday night, but the lightning was amazing! Flashes every half second for about half an hour. I tried to take some video with my phone, but it didn't turn out at all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

We also had a fantastic light show. We had such a lull today I thought about grabbing the saws and heading onto the patch to drop, then scoop up the logs once it does dry, but while I was sharpening chains I heard a thunderclap off in the distance and I decided not a good idea. Lightning seems to have an appetite for loggers . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> And guess what? Hail Hail the gangs all here! Haven't seen this in ages. Makes me get all teary-eyed and stuff . . . .
> 
> View attachment 101695
> 
> Where the Hail is that damned Canadian! @Kenbo you party-pooper!




I've been reading the Alamo thread. I thought I was online while you posted this though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2016)

We're getting a pretty hard batch of it right now. Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 12, 2016)

About to get some very soon. But that stuff north of Dallas yesterday was scary. The one photo of a mom with her 2 yr. old getting clobbered with softball sized hail was frightening to think of. I have been in pea size stuff that I was sure I was gonna die.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2016)

Right off my back patio. Tony 

View attachment 101712


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 12, 2016)

Tony,
Cant get it to view for some reason. Jim

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 12, 2016)

The radar shows it very nasty in your backyard Tony - hunker down!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh man, I saw on the news you guys had hail the size of baseballs!!
Crazy!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tony said:


> Right off my back patio. Tony
> 
> View attachment 101712





JR Parks said:


> Tony,
> Cant get it to view for some reason. Jim



Me neither....


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry guys, my Internet wasn't working last night. It was crazy for sure! The black thing is a marble for scale. @JR Parks how was it for you? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 13, 2016)

Glad you are ok. I'm sure there was a lot of damage.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Sorry guys, my Internet wasn't working last night. It was crazy for sure! The black thing is a marble for scale. @JR Parks how was it for you? Tony View attachment 101718View attachment 101719



WOWzers!!!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 13, 2016)

We didn't get any hail but had one helluva storm for about an hour. I sat in the hot tub and watched the light show. It was pretty amazing. I've had a thing for thunderstorms since I was a kid. Love them. Hate that it tears stuff up for some people but I can't get over the raw power and spectacle.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2016)

Fsyxxx said:


> We didn't get any hail but had one helluva storm for about an hour. I sat in the hot tub and watched the light show. It was pretty amazing. I've had a thing for thunderstorms since I was a kid. Love them. Hate that it tears stuff up for some people but I can't get over the raw power and spectacle.



Are you in the new house yet?


----------



## Fsyxxx (Apr 13, 2016)

Yuppers. Been there about a week. Still have a ton of crap to move but been living there and got the boy in school. He loves it, I do too!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 13, 2016)

Tony,
The same here just nice rain and great show-no hail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2016)

Y'all guys got lucky. I think we're going to need a new roof, patio cover and quite a bit of bodywork to the wife's car. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 13, 2016)

Tony said:


> Y'all guys got lucky. I think we're going to need a new roof, patio cover and quite a bit of bodywork to the wife's car. Tony


Man that sucks. Glad you all are ok though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2016)

TimR said:


> Man that sucks. Glad you all are ok though.



I totally agree with you. Stuff can be repaired or replaced, but what would y'all do without me here??????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 13, 2016)

It came through here about 4 am. Slept right through it. Well woke up a couple time due to thunder booms!


----------

